
Breaking Down San Francisco’s Car Break-In Epidemic - rafaelc
https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2018/sf-car-breakins/
======
mlindner
I don't suppose there's any chance of San Francisco passing Castle Doctrine
laws regarding property inside owner's vehicles? It would probably solve the
problem in short order. The problem is that these thefts have no repercussions
for those performing it, so of course the thefts will continue to rise.

~~~
Gibbon1
> Castle Doctrine

In case you're wondering the way you find out your car was broken into in San
Francisco is, you get up and start your day. Leave the house and walk four
blocks to where you parked your car two days ago and find the passengers side
window is smashed.

It would help if the police and DA's office actually cared about car break ins
but they do not. Neither of them care for the same reason; None of them live
in SF and they have off street parking at work.

------
masonic
Bay Area governments see car burglaries as a form of economic stimulus. They
expect that victims will buy replacements and repairs locally, generating both
local income and tax revenues.

